# What is the best Wheel Cleaner?



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

What is the best wheel cleaner and is it even worth it when Iron Out seems to do the job pretty well anyway?

I have read that CG Diablo is good or AB Very Cherry acid / non-acid!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Good question mate, all I use is iron x but I've asked the question myself and I'm going to order some dooka wheel shampoo to use after the iron x. I hear it's great stuff and a dw review has just been done on it with great results. Hope that helps mate👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Get them sealed and the best cleaner is soap and water 

I just mostly use any old shampoo I have lying around and it works well.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Depends. I use Autosmart Smart Wheels @ 3:1 for cleaning. IronX for Iron removal.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Rob D 88 said:


> What is the best wheel cleaner and is it even worth it when Iron Out seems to do the job pretty well anyway?
> 
> I have read that CG Diablo is good or AB Very Cherry acid / non-acid!


Right, 1st up using a fallout remover such as iron out is a really expensive way of cleaning your wheels.

Personally i would only use a fallout remover maybe once a month and then on clean wheels.

As for wheel cleaners you can get some really great value ones such as Angelwax Bilberry for instance which can be diluted down and sprayed on then agitated with a brush.

Personally I use a 5-1 dilution of wheel cleaner, spray it on and agitate with a brush, leave for 5 mins then pressure wash off i will then wash them properly using shampoo, woolies and a wheel mitt :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Not only is using an iron remover an expensive way to clean wheels, it isn't even a particularly good way of doing it, since iron removers are designed to remove iron, not clean wheels 

I really like Auto Glanz Alkalloy; another one that comes really concentrated, and you can dilute down as needed. 10% seems to be about enough for normally mucky but unsealed wheels, and 5% for sealed or coated wheels. Top tip, put a foaming sprayhead on the bottle with the wheel cleaner in it, helps it cling that much better to the wheel


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Pittsy
As for wheel cleaners you can get some really great value ones such as Angelwax Bilberry for instance which can be diluted down and sprayed on then agitated with a brush.
Personally I use a 5-1 dilution of wheel cleaner said:


> I have heard that a lot of people rave about this Bilberry from AngelWax, I have just got a small collection from them. The Snow Foam Lance, Fast Foam, Cleanliness & Bluerinse Wax. I also got the H2GO and they seem very good!
> 
> I will try the Bilberry, I know you guys will probably know more than me but i cannot see a wheel sealant stopping brake dust!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

It doesn't lol,just stops it sticking into the rims.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> I will try the Bilberry, I know you guys will probably know more than me but i cannot see a wheel sealant stopping brake dust!


This is Carpro Dlux so a quartz coating rather than a polymer sealant, but the effect it has is quite dramatic:


----------



## TripleD (Jan 24, 2012)

Just to bring this topic up again, I've been using Gyeon Q2M Iron on my wheels and it seems pretty good as a wheel cleaner, but I am slightly worried now that I've changed cars and my new one has diamond cut faces. Is Q2M Iron a bit too harsh to use on them now?

I've in the past tried Megs Wheel Brightener, Wonder Wheels (years ago, hate the stuff now), AF Imperial all just didn't get the wheels that clean.

Maybe I should try the Angel Wax stuff, but back to the questions is would Q2M iron be safe to use on diamond cut wheels?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

TripleD said:


> Just to bring this topic up again, I've been using Gyeon Q2M Iron on my wheels and it seems pretty good as a wheel cleaner, but I am slightly worried now that I've changed cars and my new one has diamond cut faces. Is Q2M Iron a bit too harsh to use on them now?
> 
> I've in the past tried Megs Wheel Brightener, Wonder Wheels (years ago, hate the stuff now), AF Imperial all just didn't get the wheels that clean.
> 
> Maybe I should try the Angel Wax stuff, but back to the questions is would Q2M iron be safe to use on diamond cut wheels?


It sure is.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

TripleD said:


> would Q2M iron be safe to use on diamond cut wheels?


i would of thought so, i use car chem revolt on my wolfrace turismo diamond cuts and works well and doesnt cause any problems. sealed with race glaze nano wheel seal and washed with autoglanz alkalloy diluted 20-1


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I really rate the ADS car care wheel cleaner

Banana and coconut scents aswell

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

TripleD said:


> Just to bring this topic up again, I've been using Gyeon Q2M Iron on my wheels and it seems pretty good as a wheel cleaner, but I am slightly worried now that I've changed cars and my new one has diamond cut faces. Is Q2M Iron a bit too harsh to use on them now?
> 
> I've in the past tried Megs Wheel Brightener, Wonder Wheels (years ago, hate the stuff now), AF Imperial all just didn't get the wheels that clean.
> 
> Maybe I should try the Angel Wax stuff, but back to the questions is would Q2M iron be safe to use on diamond cut wheels?


Iron removers simply aren't very good cleaners, they won't touch tar or other non ferrous contamination eg tyre dust. You're best off (both financially and from a cleaning angle) using a fallout remover less often, with the normal wash being with a wheel cleaner and a sensible degree of agitation.


----------

